# Wholesaler Shows?



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

Is anyone aware of wholesaler shows for woodworkers?

I'm not talking about public shows, like a festival type of thing, but a show in which woodworkers (or wallpaper, pottery, printed arts people) each have booths, and wholesale buyers, such as small businesses or interior decorators will come in and order a sizable amount of your product "X".

Can anyone point me in the right direction? I'm on the east coast, but am not limited to it….


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 25, 2007)

IWF - Atlanta … every other year … biggest WW event in the country … will happen again NEXT year


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

Seems more like a trade show for woodworkers, then buyers coming in to buy my product?


----------



## rrww (Aug 12, 2012)

if your targeting a specific group like interior designers, cake makers, blacksmiths, whatever - you can search for trade shows for that industry. I would not want to go to a trade show open to every business owner - it would be a waste of time. Whats your target market?


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Gift shows. Buyers for boutiques and other retailers go to 
gift shows to find fresh products. It is not uncommon 
for jewelry makers to get all their annual production 
scheduled through gift shows.


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

Hello Pashley. I attend the Atlanta Gift show in January. Have skipped it the last couple of years but will be back in Jan 2014. Another choice for you is the New York Gift Show. It is called something else as they rebranded this year. It is still the same show. Other shows to check out: Chicago gift Show, Dallas Gift Show, New England Gift Show, ASD/AMD in Vegas.

These are wholesale trade shows, The costs are not low. It is the way to see potential customers and get their feedback.


----------

